# B5 A4 Air



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

So after sleeping on it for a few days I think I'm going to pull the trigger.
I've search, there isn't much information on independant rears. 
Would I be able to just run 4 UVAir Aero bags over my KW coils?
I have noone in the area so fab concerns me
I know Capt. O has done it on his b6, but it sounds like he did a fair share of fabrication, which is fine, I dont expect it to drop right it.
Just seeing if anyone has any advice for me.

The car











_Modified by 98a4 at 9:26 AM 2-8-2008_


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

This scares me


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (98a4)*

My cars got independent rear as well. If you're thinking about the UVAir aeros all around, check to make sure you have the clearance for them. A lot of times the rear is a lot tighter in space than the fronts.


----------



## mystthebird (Jun 23, 2007)

dont worry about it hack the crap out of your car to get it low.


----------



## A2kameiX1 (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: (mystthebird)*

Low is allways good


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone know if KW coils are under 2.14" OD?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (98a4)*

I can't wait to see this...I'm wanting to put bags on my kw's too, but I'm not going to have to fab as much in the rear. For once...FWD FTW


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

?? I dont expect to do much fabing in the rear. The design of the B5 rear suspension seems like it will be simple. And now Mason makes perches for UVAeros so it will be even easier


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Anyone know when mason is releasing their b5 kit? I want UVA fronts but it wont fit the rear so I'll need to buy that from then.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (98a4)*

all your fab work will be in the rear. i know we've been talking on azine, but this forum seems to have more knowledge. 
check out "rolling lobe" bags. they seem to be narrower than normal convolute bags but i don't know if they have the lifting capacity. 
also, i can't seem to find any good pics of the B5 A4 rear suspension design to try and figure out something. anyone test fitting new summer wheels want to oblige us?


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

Thats all that was on AZ. The UVA bags are almost 6", and theres no where near that kind of room. Almost iwll have to be cylinders...


----------



## 1.8T20thAnniversary (Feb 12, 2006)

*Re: (98a4)*

im scott at masontech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (1.8T20thAnniversary)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1.8T20thAnniversary* »_im scott at masontech http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you are, or instant message?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (98a4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98a4* »_ The UVA bags are almost 6", and theres no where near that kind of room. Almost iwll have to be cylinders...

You need sleeve bags, not bellow bags. Check out the kits for mkII's and III's to get an idea of what I'm talking about.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You need sleeve bags, not bellow bags. Check out the kits for mkII's and III's to get an idea of what I'm talking about.

something like this, the only problem with chapman kit on the fron of the car you have to run alot of pressure to be high enough 
this particular setup is on passat b 5.5 1.8t and he has to run 120-125psi to be normal ride hight.


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_
You need sleeve bags, not bellow bags.

i think all UVA bags mentioned thus far are the aerosport donut bags.

_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_










these are the front assemblies.... we can use the aerosport bags in the front, like capt. obvious did on his B6, but due to the rear suspension assembly as shown above in the 2Bennett setup, there isn't enough room to fit the 6" diameter donut bag in place of the coil spring. 
the reason that chapman kit needed so much pressure was simple physics. those "rolling lobe" bags aren't really meant to support more than 800 or so pounds. however, it may be the only option in this case, save for building a whole new spring and strut perch assembly.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (sirswank)*

you could try to see if something like this would work, its only 3.5" in diameter
http://www.arnottairride.com/p...Id=10


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_you could try to see if something like this would work, its only 3.5" in diameter
http://www.arnottairride.com/p...Id=10


It looks like the 100 series has the same issue that they're only meant to hold 790 lb's each. The Shockwaves are a very similiar diameter...but have the same weight limit. 
I'm struggling with the confined space on my MINI's rear suspension as well....haven't been able to find a nice small diameter bag that will fit without rubbing the sway or rear trailing arm.


----------



## frailT (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_
It looks like the 100 series has the same issue that they're only meant to hold 790 lb's each. The Shockwaves are a very similiar diameter...but have the same weight limit. 
I'm struggling with the confined space on my MINI's rear suspension as well....haven't been able to find a nice small diameter bag that will fit without rubbing the sway or rear trailing arm. 

a five inch bag in the rear wont fit?


----------



## sc_rufctr (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_you could try to see if something like this would work, its only 3.5" in diameter
http://www.arnottairride.com/p...Id=10


They have some wicked gear on that site!


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (frailT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *frailT* »_
a five inch bag in the rear wont fit?

I don't know how much room he has on the audi, but I know that my rear springs are 4.25" in diameter, and I only have about a half inch to an inch between the stock spring and the rear sway. 
This is a lot of work, but the panscraper guys seem to have offset the rear bag on the shock to clear it on the inside. (their car was an avant....I don't know if that changes anything)


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

^^hot damn thats perfect! anyone know what bag that is?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Retromini)*

it's the quattro vs frontrak that messes with things.... 
those guys did it exactly right. pretty much what we've been looking for, but that's a lot of custom machine work. i also want to know how those don't leak...


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

they are probably welded or sealed somehow to the shock tube


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (sirswank)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sirswank* »_ i also want to know how those don't leak... 

Probably they have a rubber o ring like my air lift front bags


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

does that bag slide on the strut when in use or is it stationary? 
i used paint to try to show what i mean.
the air in the bag, unless the parts were press fit or glued or something, would seep past their machined sleeve (illustrated in red)








what kind of seal are they using (circled in blue) that allows the shock rod to move while not leaking air?
how does this allow movement within the rear strut housing. they've installed the struts "backwards" from stock. usually the moving end is at the bottom, not at the top.


----------



## JaVa230 (Apr 16, 2007)

looks like its sealed to the strut shaft and the body on the lower section


----------



## 98a4 (Sep 17, 2003)

I took pictures, ill post later. Anything more the 4.25" wont fit. My KW spring are 4" and I cant fit my fingers behind it


----------

